# San Bernadino '09



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

:0 Damn Albert, you had everyone jocking the Monte! LOL


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 8 2009, 08:11 PM~14132715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 8 2009, 09:03 PM~14133385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE HOMIE COSTAS ORANGE CUTTY REPRESENTING MEMBERS ONLY CC ,SD :0


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

more pics please


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Jun 8 2009, 09:53 PM~14134214
> *more pics please
> *


x2


----------



## 93fleetwoodfrm323 (May 12, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## 93fleetwoodfrm323 (May 12, 2009)

any pics of the hop


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

more more more pics !!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## 81WeZcOzRyDr (Jul 8, 2006)

NICE PICS...... KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 8 2009, 08:18 PM~14132840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ride, anyone know what kind of steering wheel that is?


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE PICS!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 01:23 AM~14147077
> *NICE PICS!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks, i have a lot more that i'll post in the next few days. I took a little over 400. Still need to go through them and re-size 'em. :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

Still Rappin 32 doin' her thing


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

. . thanks for the luv, niceee pics !!


----------



## Top Dollar (Jan 23, 2005)

best cars i seen was ELITE!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jun 10 2009, 05:44 PM~14153308
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

dont forget, i want those pics


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ANYMORE PICS ?


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 10 2009, 07:12 PM~14154204
> *dont forget, i want those pics
> *



Don't trip Dom, i got cha!


----------



## I Am Legend (Jul 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 10 2009, 05:22 PM~14153706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DA PURPLE CADI REPPING DA BIG ''STYLISTICS'' :thumbsup: TO ''FAME''


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Jun 10 2009, 07:24 PM~14154315
> *ANYMORE PICS ?
> *



what cha mean more pics? This ain't enough for ya?





































































































:biggrin: Yeah there's more :cheesy:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Jun 10 2009, 06:30 PM~14154363
> *DA PURPLE CADI REPPING DA BIG ''STYLISTICS''  :thumbsup:  TO ''FAME''
> *


BAD ASS CADI HOMIE..................ABOUT TIME GEORGE DID SOMETHING RIGHT :0


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

keep posting. :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 10 2009, 04:01 PM~14152897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)




----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

1st place traditional Mario's El Cadi II


----------



## TRAFF1C1968 (Apr 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 11 2009, 08:41 AM~14159553
> *1st place traditional Mario's El Cadi II
> 
> 
> ...


1 Clean ass cadi!!!!


----------



## Black Quarterback (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 03:14 PM~14163261
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Flappy belly+No ass+No hips= :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jun 11 2009, 03:22 PM~14163363
> *Flappy belly+No ass+No hips=  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 05:41 PM~14164107
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



VERY nice photography :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 11 2009, 02:14 PM~14163261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did you _take_ these pics or is that _you_ in the pics?


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Donny Biggs (Mar 18, 2008)

the homies pedal car..

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=58854291


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 11 2009, 06:07 PM~14164938
> *Did you take these pics or is that you in the pics?
> *


She took the pics. Shes not that good either. :nosad: Hahaha jk jk. Very nice pics. I like the blue Monte Carlo :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

VIEJITOS LINEUP


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 11 2009, 08:51 PM~14165805
> *She took the pics. Shes not that good either.  :nosad: Hahaha jk jk. Very nice pics. I like the blue Monte Carlo  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: pinchi Albert


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 11 2009, 10:40 PM~14167894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    pinchi Albert
> *


Don't get me started on your pics. :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 11 2009, 07:07 PM~14164938
> *Did you take these pics or is that you in the pics?
> *



Check out the homegirl in action


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 11 2009, 11:43 PM~14167930
> *Don't get me started on your pics.  :biggrin:
> *



Oh you mean the one of the "BIGFOOT" sighting? :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 11 2009, 10:46 PM~14167958
> *Oh you mean the one of the "BIGFOOT" sighting?  :0  :roflmao:
> *


You mean the "stalker" pic cuz it looked like you were stalking me! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 11 2009, 11:51 PM~14168020
> *You mean the "stalker" pic cuz it looked like you were stalking me! :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *



:angry: go to sleep already! :biggrin: tell your pops i'll give him a holla tomorrow. I got busy at work today and forgot to call


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

HAHAHA ALL you guys have jokes 
espically you albert ..... fuck you 
hahaha jk jk.... yup ndats all me i knoe am a lil rusty but its all good am still learning


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny+Jun 11 2009, 11:05 PM~14168130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: Thats cold.


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> Alright, hey u better get a new frame for the cutty i think the one it has is done. It gets up though! :biggrin: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :tears: It's ok, i'll just take the frame from that beat up MONTE that you have sitting in the shop. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 12 2009, 08:03 PM~14175965
> *Alright, hey u better get a new frame for the cutty i think the one it has is done. It gets up though!  :biggrin: :roflmao:
> :tears: Thats cold.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> > Alright, hey u better get a new frame for the cutty i think the one it has is done. It gets up though! :biggrin: :roflmao:
> > :0 :tears: It's ok, i'll just take the frame from that beat up MONTE that you have sitting in the shop. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> We dont have a Monte at the shop :biggrin:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 12 2009, 11:35 PM~14177068
> *We dont have a Monte at the shop  :biggrin:
> *



Yes you do! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 12 2009, 10:50 PM~14177171
> *Yes you do! LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SOLd :thumbsup:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 12 2009, 11:55 PM~14177205
> *:0  SOLd  :thumbsup:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 12 2009, 11:50 PM~14177171
> *Yes you do! LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 12 2009, 10:55 PM~14177205
> *:0  SOLd  :thumbsup:
> *


 :tears: I got $5......do I hear $10....going once, going twice.......sold for $5 :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 13 2009, 08:09 AM~14178650
> *:tears: I got $5......do I hear $10....going once, going twice.......sold for $5  :roflmao:
> *


NA iT ant even worth 5... :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## afharris2000 (Jul 16, 2005)

hey good pix :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 13 2009, 08:09 AM~14178650
> *:tears: I got $5......do I hear $10....going once, going twice.......sold for $5  :roflmao:
> *


ill give you 7500  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 13 2009, 02:02 PM~14180624
> *ill give you 7500   :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


  pICk it up monday :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 13 2009, 02:02 PM~14180624
> *ill give you 7500   :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: Really? Damn man you're doing me a big favor. $7500! :roflmao:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 13 2009, 05:17 PM~14181341
> *:cheesy:  Really? Damn man you're doing me a big favor. $7500!  :roflmao:
> *



Hey hey wait a minute! :angry: i thought I was the one getting it, :biggrin: after all you said that the Cutty needs a new frame  LOL


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 13 2009, 08:09 AM~14178650
> *:tears: I got $5......do I hear $10....going once, going twice.......sold for $5  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: DON'T DO IT!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 13 2009, 03:51 PM~14181215
> *  pICk it up monday  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 13 2009, 10:19 PM~14183605
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 13 2009, 04:17 PM~14181341
> *:cheesy:  Really? Damn man you're doing me a big favor. $7500!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


it was a joke, but i do have six bucks 12 pennies and some lint in my pocket. will that work? ill even pick it up :0


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jun 14 2009, 01:14 AM~14184544
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> it was a joke, but i do have six bucks 12 pennies and some lint in my pocket. will that work? ill even pick it up :0
> *


Damn for all that I'll deliver it to your door! :roflmao:


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by afharris2000_@Jun 13 2009, 02:57 PM~14180601
> *hey good pix :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Jun 14 2009, 11:49 AM~14186309
> *Damn for all that I'll deliver it to your door!  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## HATE ME (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by normie_pheeny_@Jun 8 2009, 08:05 PM~14132613
> *NICE
> 
> 
> ...


----------

